# Condition Tedder



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

In grass hay how many of you mow with a conditioner? Who mows with a mower & follows up with a Tedder? Is a conditioner worth the expense for grass hay?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I opted to buy a moco because I grow both alfalfa and grass hay, so I mow the grass with a conditioner. I think it makes a difference on grass, especially first cutting where there are the seed stems.

I ted if 1) the cutting is uneven, 2) thick, 3) rain is in the forecast, or 4) I need to get the cutting up off the ground (wet ground). I try to balance my time and fuel vs saving color vs drying time. Sometimes I even get it right.

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We mow with conditioner and ted both. Have to here.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Our swathers have always had conditioners. I never ted. Didn't even know a tedder existed until joining Haytalk a couple of years ago.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

We mow and condition and ted here for quality hay. The guys who don't ted let it sit for an extra day or two and then rake with a wheel rake to make "cow hay". If you are making horse hay in small squares you don't even thinkaboutit, you ted,usually 2-3 times.

One thing about the discbine is that if you set it to maximum spread it sets the hay up nearly vertical and leave a lot of air in it vs windrowing it through the width reduction wings. That really speeds drying and green color retention.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have never owned anything but a moco, but we've always had a little bit of clover in our grass fields and make a lot of alfalfa as well. To get the best crimp on grass especially the later cuttings you need aftermarket conditioning rolls.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Have used a mower conditioner for over 30 years. Tedders have been used for over 25 years. Always ted and may ted as many as 3 times depending on how heavy the crop is and coming weather. Have had a rotary rake for the last 2-3 years and that has cut out the last tedding a few times.


----------



## foz682 (Jan 10, 2013)

We use a mower conditioner and ted 2-3 times. There's lots of guys around here using mowers without conditioners and they get along ok, but it takes them 4-5 days of drying when it takes us 2-3 days of the same weather.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

We use disc mowers, non-conditioned, but we primarily cut fine bladed Bermuda grasses so one tedder pass and we are usually good unless of course.....I ain't saying it, just cut today....

That being said, when we cut Tift 85 we could really see the benefit of a moco, probably with flails, would still have to Ted however...


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

It has been a long learning process HERE.

Now I look at the forecast p[an evaporation, the expected yield, and the percentage of the ground covered by down hay.

With the summer conditions the MoCo is set to cover 80% of the ground with down hay. Finish mowing by 3 pm CDT, ( the sun is at it's highest at 1:30 pm CDT HERE. ) Gives me just under 5 hours of sunshine on the down flat hay.

The next morning at first light the hay is raked into a windrow that will be baled out of.

The next day about 11 am ( 70% RH ) the hay is baled

I have an on the go Moisture tester and love a little thing that tells me the down close humidity for baling.

In April and October those times are stretched out.

I have used ground drive roll bar rakes, wheel rakes, rotory rakes, both single. Each has their own advantages.

For the last 35 years I have used a NH 315 small baler. Should have bought a NH 320 for its faster strokes per minute and wider pick up.

I have used a hay preservative on the baler but out grew that.

I have used a 4 basket tedder and out grew that.

35 years ago I had a NH reel and sickle bar conditioner mower, traded that for a NH 411 disk & conditioner. The windrow forming doors are off and have the hay spreading fins installed.

Bermudagrass hay I cut with a simple disk mower.

Alfalfa I cut with the modified NH 411 Diskbine until mid June when I switch to the simple disk mower. Mid June is when the stripped blister beetle makes his appearance.

I can work with a smaller tractor than most, because I do not have a cab or air conditioner to suck up power.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

We use a haybine (NH 1465). Ted twice, and some times rake twice depending on the moisture in the ground. It takes at least 3 days to dry.

Looking to upgrade to a discbine.

As well as going to a 6 basket Tedder form a 4 basket.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

foz682 said:


> We use a mower conditioner and ted 2-3 times. There's lots of guys around here using mowers without conditioners and they get along ok, but it takes them 4-5 days of drying when it takes us 2-3 days of the same weather.


Pretty much the exact same that I do. If I mow in the evening I'll leave it in a windrow til morning and then shake it out. If I mow in the morning I shake it right after I get done mowing.

I ran a straight discmower one year. More tedding and the milkweed would take forever to dry down. Last evening we had a strong Tstorm, and I was able to go out and mow right as the rain was tapering off.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

DSLinc1017 said:


> We use a haybine (NH 1465). Ted twice, and some times rake twice depending on the moisture in the ground. It takes at least 3 days to dry.
> 
> Looking to upgrade to a discbine.
> 
> As well as going to a 6 basket Tedder form a 4 basket.


Once you use a discbine with good rolls set correctly, you just can't go back. Going for Krone?


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hayman1 said:


> Once you use a discbine with good rolls set correctly, you just can't go back. Going for Krone?


Was looking at NH as I have a 75HP at the PTO. the Krone needed a bit more for their 9' with rolls, If I recall correctly.

Nothing against Krone, from what i have seen it all looks solid.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

DSLinc1017 said:


> Was looking at NH as I have a 75HP at the PTO. the Krone needed a bit more for their 9' with rolls, If I recall correctly.
> 
> Nothing against Krone, from what i have seen it all looks solid.


I have a NH1409 and have pulled it successfully in heavy hay with a JD2640 (70pto) JD2755 (75pto) JD5085 (I think this is about 75-it was a loaner) and now with a JD6100D (80 PTO). Most of the time, the 2755 and 6100 did not know it was there. the 2640 and 5085 did. Also pulled it once with my 720 2 cyl and it definitely knew it was there. Are you looking at the replacement for the 1409 or 1411 or are you getting rolls or flail?


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hayman1 said:


> I have a NH1409 and have pulled it successfully in heavy hay with a JD2640 (70pto) JD2755 (75pto) JD5085 (I think this is about 75-it was a loaner) and now with a JD6100D (80 PTO). Most of the time, the 2755 and 6100 did not know it was there. the 2640 and 5085 did. Also pulled it once with my 720 2 cyl and it definitely knew it was there. Are you looking at the replacement for the 1409 or 1411 or are you getting rolls or flail?


I'm using a NH 1465 now, its a haybine, with chevron rolls. I would get something with rolls again. A good second cut is important to us as well our field have a lot of clover and hope to add more alfalfa to them in the future. The last 20A we cut was thick and wet over 3 ton an Acre. The haybine was deadly slow and clogged a lot. Hence the wish list for next year is a discbine.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

You REALLY need a discbine where you are. Time is of the essence!


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> You REALLY need a discbine where you are. Time is of the essence!


I'm REALLY, seeing loss of time as I have taken on so much more land. The methodical roll of the haybine used to be so relaxing. Now my neck hurts as well as my gut from getting stabbed from the tines to unclog the dame thing.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

DSLinc1017 said:


> I'm REALLY, seeing loss of time as I have taken on so much more land. The methodical roll of the haybine used to be so relaxing. Now my neck hurts as well as my gut from getting stabbed from the tines to unclog the dame thing.


used to have a NH489 haybine. Was forever cleaning out the guards plugged with socks. Bought my 1409 in early 2008. Never plugged once. I you do get a discbine and you should, remember there are three things in life that you can and most people run too fast, ZTR mowers, bushhogs, and discbines. The first is dangerous, the second does a crappy job, adn the third one leads to very costly repairs. enjoy the ride.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

This is a lot like the wet year in 09 when we started mowing with a discbine. Its night and day in heavy late season hay that is laid over in 4 directions. Kuhn is the popular discbine here in my neck of the woods. I like the NH shock hubs, but haven't seen too many in action.


----------

